# Fender Storage



## Boris (May 9, 2016)

Working within a very limited space and lots of stuff, so I'm looking for ideas on space saving, secure fender wall storage above bikes. Please post photos of your ingenious ideas.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

I store fenders bolted directly above the tire of the bicycle. They seem to take the least amount of room here and fit well.


----------



## bairdco (May 9, 2016)

You could turn all the chairs in your house into rocking chairs.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2016)

Gettin' far fast with this one eh?


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2016)

Hang them on the eaves of your house and they can double as rain gutters. Maybe I'll come up with something better tomorrow, it's late.


----------



## bairdco (May 10, 2016)

Plant them in your yard to make a sea monster sculpture.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 10, 2016)

I use garden hose holders from any home supply place. two screws to mount and they match the shape of your fenders well.


----------



## bairdco (May 10, 2016)

I still think the sea monster sculpture is the way to go. I deciced to make one for myself...


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2016)

I usually like putting fenders on bikes.They seem to fit very well.


----------



## the tinker (May 10, 2016)

I find if I flatten out the fenders first they stack nice and neat. When I need one I just use the fender roller to get them back in shape.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2016)

We've had some great ideas offered up here. But I have to say that so far the tinkers solution satisfies the space saving requirement the best.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 10, 2016)

Fender's? I don't need no "Stinking" fender's!


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> We've had some great ideas offered up here. But I have to say that so far the tinkers solution satisfies the space saving requirement the best.



OH ! My idea is no good?!


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2016)

vincev said:


> OH ! My idea is no good?!




Your idea has potential. The trick will be getting 6-8 pairs of fenders to fit on one bike.


----------



## Greg M (May 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Your idea has potential. The trick will be getting 6-8 pairs of fenders to fit on one bike.



That's easy.  Just take off the wheels.


----------



## bairdco (May 11, 2016)

Just put them all around the wheels. Then your tires will be off the ground and will be protected.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I use garden hose holders from any home supply place. two screws to mount and they match the shape of your fenders well.
> 
> View attachment 315532




I really like this idea and most likely am going to store my spare fenders this way. Thank you ivrjhnsn! Still, if anyone has any other ideas for fender storage, this thread would be a good place to post them. Thanks everyone for all of your most helpful hints. It was hard to pick just one.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I use garden hose holders from any home supply place. two screws to mount and they match the shape of your fenders well.
> 
> View attachment 315532



Great Idea!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I really like this idea and most likely am going to store my spare fenders this way. Thank you ivrjhnsn! Still, if anyone has any other ideas for fender storage, this thread would be a good place to post them. Thanks everyone for all of your most helpful hints. It was hard to pick just one.



Where then will you hang your hoses?Will that be your next thread?


----------



## eeapo (Jan 24, 2020)

Boris said:


> Working within a very limited space and lots of stuff, so I'm looking for ideas on space saving, secure fender wall storage above bikes. Please post photos of your ingenious ideas.



These fenders you talk about, are they extra or parts of a projects.
So far the best solution mentioned is the garden hose holder, I'd go
with it.


----------



## skiptooth (Jan 24, 2020)

ok it never rains in Monrovia, so you don't need fenders just badges...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 24, 2020)

You store the Fenders separately from the Gibsons, of course. Do I have to call a Marshall? I may not have the Vox to.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2020)

Boris,have you ever asked your neighbor if he would store them for you ??


----------



## eeapo (Jan 26, 2020)

Send them to me, I'll store for you


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2020)

vincev said:


> Boris,have you ever asked your neighbor if he would store them for you ??




Good idea. Easy access and plenty of room in those trashy campers his wife bought just before she left him. The ones that he decided to park right up against the property line, which will probably stay there forever. Of course, he could have parked them anywhere on his acre and a half of property, just like he could have placed the basketball hoop anywhere else besides the property line, aimed directly at our yard, with the ball smashing into our azaleas whenever his kid misses the basket. No problem getting into the campers at night either, with that new floodlight pointed at our yard, I won't be bumping into the front end of those junkers he has hanging over onto our side of the property line, nor will I be kicking any of those pop cans that roll along his driveway on windy days, that he's been too lazy to pick up for the past couple of years.
Or, maybe I'll just keep using the hose holder idea that I got from ivrjhnsn on this thread a few years back.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2020)

Boris said:


> Good idea. Easy access and plenty of room in those trashy trailers his wife bought just before she left him. The ones that he decided to store right up against the property line, which will probably stay there forever. Of course, he could have stored them anywhere on his acre and a half of property. Just like he could have placed the basketball hoop any where on his acre and a half. Instead, it's right on the property line, aimed directly at our yard, with the ball smashing into our azaleas whenever his kid misses the basket. No problem getting into the trailers at night either, with that new fllodlight pointed at our house. Now I won't be bumping into the front end of those junkers he has hanging over onto our side of the property line, nor will I be kicking any of those pop cans that have been rolling along his driveway on windy day, that he's been too lazy to bend down and pick up for the past couple of years.
> Or, maybe I'll just keep using the hose holder idea that I got from ivrjhnsn on this thread a few years back.



You forgot to mention that they step on your grass.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2020)

Boris chasing kids off his grass.....


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2020)

At least I don't turn a hose on 'em like you did those folks with flyers on your front porch.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2020)

Boris said:


> At least I don't turn a hose on 'em like you did those folks with flyers on your front porch.



It was hot out and they looked thirsty.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 26, 2020)

I thought you chased them off with a leaf blower.


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2020)

Greg M said:


> I thought you chased them off with a leaf blower.



I just like to wake up the neighborhood with that especially on weekends.I did shoot my neighbor with a pressure washer.


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2020)

I remember when Boris hired local kids to work at the Boris reflector factory.He paid them $.11 cents an hour and told them how lucky they were because they were making a penny more an hour than Nike pays. Maybe he can rehire these kids to hold fenders in his yard all day for $.11 cents an hour ,thus keeping the fenders out of his workshop and making more room.


----------



## Lamont (Jan 27, 2020)

portable clothing rack on casters ......  this way you can roll  the whole thing into the DINING ROOM  to make room for more projects ......  who really uses their dining room anyway ? 
  you can also roll the whole assembly to your truck for display at the  swap meet ......  (this method works best for fenders that still have the braces attached )


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2020)

sell them, that takes up the least space....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 27, 2020)

Mix, match and trade them, it's what all the hep kids are into these daze!


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2020)

vincev said:


> I remember when Boris hired local kids to work at the Boris reflector factory.He paid them $.11 cents an hour and told them how lucky they were because they were making a penny more an hour than Nike pays. Maybe he can rehire these kids to hold fenders in his yard all day for $.11 cents an hour ,thus keeping the fenders out of his workshop and making more room.




Much as I'd like to be able to help the kids out again, in the long run your plan would be way too expensive:

4 kids required for 32 fenders
(4 fenders each arm = 8 fenders per kid)
1 kid times 11cents per hour @ 24 hours per day = 2.64 per day.
$2.64 per day times 365 days per year = $960.96 per year per kid
$960.96 per year times 4 kids = $3843.84 per year.

Thank you for putting so much effort into trying to help me solve my problem,
but I think I'll just stick with the hose holder.


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2020)

Boris said:


> Much as I'd like to be able to help the kids out again, in the long run your plan would be way too expensive:
> 
> 4 kids required for 32 fenders
> (4 fenders each arm = 8 fenders per kid)
> ...



Let me save you some money.....Let the kids go home at night.Not necessary for them to stand outside all night holding fenders. I would also give them weekends off,thus saving more money unless you need them to cut your grass,wash your truck,wash windows,etc.


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2020)

vincev said:


> Let me save you some money. I would give them weekends off.



Awfully kind of you to take these kids off my hands. Let me warn you though, they can be a handful.
I'll get 'em boxed up and ready to go.
Can I please get your shipping address?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2020)

Boris said:


> Awfully kind of you to take these kids off my hands. Let me warn you though, they can be a handful.
> I'll get 'em boxed up and ready to go.
> Can I please get your shipping address?
> Thanks again!!!



Send me your phone number and I will call.


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2020)

Just call Oregon, and ask for Boris. Doris, the switchboard operator will put you through.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 28, 2020)

It’s not really Doris, it’s just Boris doing a woman’s voice, but you will get straight through.


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont look surprised Boris, the sound comes through the wire ! Let me tell ya about this new fangled thing called Pay Pal !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 31, 2020)

Boris said:


> Just call Oregon, and ask for Boris. Doris, the switchboard operator will put you through.




I miss Ernestine.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 31, 2020)

vincev said:


> Dont look surprised Boris, the sound comes through the wire ! Let me tell ya about this new fangled thing called Pay Pal !
> 
> 
> View attachment 1131590




They ain't MY pal!


----------



## bairdco (Feb 8, 2020)

It's been four years since I've been around here, and you two are still going at it. That's some special kind of love right there...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 8, 2020)

They make it fun. Ain't it great?


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 23, 2021)

Boris said:


> Your idea has potential. The trick will be getting 6-8 pairs of fenders to fit on one bike.



A welder comes to mind


----------

